# Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Chimp Cigar Review - Hit and miss



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Out of a 5 pack 3 where good, I enjoyed them. On the other hand, the first 2 tasted like soap or like something grown in bad conditions. The draw a...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Chimp Cigar Review - Hit and miss


----------

